# Is this bazaar or not?



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

O.K. I board at a barn where I pay $800 a month. We have a major walkway for the horses to access their turnout and for us riders to leave the property to get to the trails. The owners buried a wire for electricity (to owner's husband's work garage) right across this access. Well, when the horses walk across this "buried wire", particularly on a damp rainy day, they get a royal zap! I guess their metal shoes interact with the electricity. Today I was coming in from a trailride on a gray, drizzly day and my horse scooted out from under me when he got the jolt. Luckily I maintained my seat but he trotted for about 20 yards. Owner of property tells me I have to go back and take him over this area until he puts up with it properly or else he might injure a child sometime in the future if he reacts as he did today. What the heck? Has anyone ever heard of anything like this?


----------



## kellyp (Jan 4, 2009)

yes i have

at my old barn on rainy days, this would happen to us while we were opening the gates to the pen (because they were aluminum)

however i think the owner of the property is a tool-- the horse is spooking because he got a zap from something that he can't see. any horse will do the exact same thing. 

i would suggest to the owner to use a route that maybe safer for the people and horses (maybe remind them how water and metal conduct electricity)

if nothing happens, then i think that it might be a good idea to start searching for a new barn to board your horse


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I think that's a major accident waiting to happen. Why "desensitize" a horse to that zap when we count on them respecting it in an enclosure with hot wire? Can't they put a rubber stall mat over it and keep all safe?

Maybe I'm looking at this all wrong, but I think that's the nuttiest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

wow that's absurd! What did you say to her when she told you to walk him back over the wire?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there,
I am new here!
I have never heard of such a thing! If people who run an operatio where there are horses boarded on the property did they not think of the possibility of this happening!
What if a person were to walk over that area with steel toed boots on...
Is there a reason that this wire needs to give a zap? Such as keeping the dogs in the yard or something like that?
In my personal opinion I would not be happy with this and want to be else where especially if this is the main or only route to exit and enter the property!
Just my thoughts...I hope no one will take offense...
Half


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> I think that's a major accident waiting to happen. Why "desensitize" a horse to that zap when we count on them respecting it in an enclosure with hot wire? Can't they put a rubber stall mat over it and keep all safe?
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at this all wrong, but I think that's the nuttiest thing I've ever heard.


I totally agree with you that is insane:shock:


----------



## elunaira (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh! That sounds really dangerous. 

Recently, two horses were killed and another two were injured after walking over a buried power line. I think it was in Ohio? The two horses that died had 4 metal shoes, and the other two had only two shod feet. The lady walking the horses also got shocked, but she was wearing rubber boots, so she was alright. 

I'd seriously talk about this with the barn owner.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I have never heard of that happening before. Do you know how deep they are buried? Is it just gravel over it?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Insane! I would demand that it be fixed or find another place to keep my horse. At what you are spending a month it would not be negotiable!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think that's weird too....why doesn't the wire have insulation on it? :shock:


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

There's nothing logical about expecting a horse to willingly and calmly be electricuted. Wow.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG! I agree with everyone else. They either fix it or you should leave. I imagine other boarders are also not happy with this. If you really don't want to leave but they wont do anything at first, have other boarders sign a petition to have this fixed. It's not fair to be treated like this when you're paying what I nearly pay in rent. And my landlord does not leave exposed wires out so my children get shocked.


----------



## kidd09 (May 23, 2009)

If the woman who owns the stable buried the wire herself it could be a violation of their state's electrical codes..In minnesota you need any and all electrical work inspected to insure it is up to code and safe. You could annonymously turn her in. And for paying that high of a boarding fee you shouldn't have to deal with ANY issues!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I think it's illegal to have a power line giving off a shock like that (unless it's an electric fence and CLEARLY marked). I would call your local electric company, or perhaps even the town's building inspector and have this taken care off. The wire has not been properly grounded. No one should be getting a shock from it, not horse, not human.


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Im sorry but this is rediculous.
You pay $800 dollars a month and you are expected to make your horse be electricuted ?

If this is a business and this woman is charging you money then she is contravining every OH and S rule there is and she is opening herself to being taken to court.

If i was you i would take your horse somewhere else because this woman dosnt seem to care for your welfare or your horses, or anyone else that comes on the property.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MoonlightEm said:


> O.K. I board at a barn where I pay $800 a month. We have a major walkway for the horses to access their turnout and for us riders to leave the property to get to the trails. The owners buried a wire for electricity (to owner's husband's work garage) right across this access. Well, when the horses walk across this "buried wire", particularly on a damp rainy day, they get a royal zap!


It is bizarre. (A bazaar is a place where items are sold.) I'm betting that this is against code. You might want to make an anonymous complaint if the owners won't fix this problem.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

The owner of that barn is absolutely stupid. You're paying a lot for board and that means you expect the best - Tell her that.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

why is the board so high ? I mean thats reasonable for a really fancy nice place but for to have your horse get zapped on a regular basis????
very crazy. I would ask the owner to fix it, then leave if not addressed within a few weeks.

good luck


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

They should fix it! That is very dangerous, horses can get spooked easily and some one could get hurt! If they don't fix it I would suggest moving to another barn. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

That is the most rediculous thing i ever hurd of i would complain where i work we would never put up with that if we had to temperarly move the horses to that place we would not want extremaly expensive horses geting injered. (when i say expensive i mean the 2 year olds are 15,000-25,000)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Always remember, while you should respect your barn owner and the barn rules, you ARE paying good money to board your horse at this facility. If your barn owner is asking you to do something to your horse that you aren't comfortable with, you should refuse and relocate if necessary. He is YOUR horse, not hers. You should be making the decisions for your horse. You shouldn't listen to someone irresponsible enough to create such a dangerous situation by choice anyway.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

wow O.O we have buried lines under parts of our property and no one that i know, horses alike, have been zapped or anything!! Maybe the electrician didnt insulate the wire properly and water is leaking in to create a charge. Maybe discuss it with your board owner and bring up in the conversation about how it will be costing her too in the power bill. Not to mention being ridiculously dangerous for horse welfare. If nothing has changed or no plans have been made within a month, find somewhere new to stay. For that much money, you want something safe!! Gosh, there can be problems with agistment cant there??


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

rockyxpony said:


> Always remember, while you should respect your barn owner and the barn rules, you ARE paying good money to board your horse at this facility. If your barn owner is asking you to do something to your horse that you aren't comfortable with, you should refuse and relocate if necessary. He is YOUR horse, not hers. You should be making the decisions for your horse. You shouldn't listen to someone irresponsible enough to create such a dangerous situation by choice anyway.


Well said! I'd get the heck out of there.


----------

